# D. Auratus CR Male or Female?



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This D. Auratus CR frog is around 13months old. I believe it to be a female. I would love the input thanks. A very bold frog : )










and same frog another picture


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The toes say female to me.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

i say female as well.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

It's easier to tell when you can compare it to another frog, but I would agree it looks female, just based on the toe pad size.
Time to get her a boyfriend!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

tough to tell but the back says female...im not good though with auratus and leucs...thumbs are my field of work


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sometimes one of the only ways to tell with auratus is calling. That looks exactly like my male, he had small toe pads. Around 13-14 months he started calling 2 times a day. I also usually go by body mass as well. Leaner usually equals male, fat and round is usually female.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I will probably use some recorded male callings and see if she/he reacts. But my gut says Female. And yes I will be adding more..


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It looks nearly identical to my female - both body shape and toe pads.


----------

